# WoW Veteran sucht eine Alternative



## atomzwerg123 (5. Dezember 2013)

Moin,

ich bin WoW spieler seit Classic und habe mir jetzt mal wegen der Großen Pause bis WoD übelegt mal andere mmo's auszuprobieren.

Nur welche sind gut und welche ähneln WoW ?

Was ich suche ?

Eine schöne große Welt zu erkunden, mit einem Schönen End Content, viele Epische Rüstungen und und und eben wie WoW.

Zur Auswahl steht SWTOR,Herr der Ringe Online, Age of Conan,Tera,Aion,Rift und Dragons Prohpet.
Was an SWTOR und vor allem an Herr der Ringe online für mich so Reizvoll ist,ist das ich die Welt erkunden kann die ich schon in Filme gesehen habe und mit Spannenden Geschichten Verbinde.
Age of Conan hört sich auch spannend an, anscheid so ne Art Piraten Welt.
Unter Rift,Aion,Tera und Dragons Prophet kann ich mir leider nicht wirklich was vorstellen.

Was habt ihr schon ausprobiert und was würdet ihr mir weiter empfehlen ?

Danke und MFg

Atomzwerg


----------



## spectrumizer (5. Dezember 2013)

Rift?

PS: Age of Conan basiert auf den "Conan"-Romanen aus den 1930er Jahren von Robert E. Howard. Die Zeit in der es spielt, könnte man geschichtlich so in die Zeit von Atlantis und Sumera einordnen. Also nicht unbedingt Piraten, obwohl die auch darin vorkommen.

Atmosphärisch gesehen ist AoC ziemlich rau und barbarisch. Die Story ist dicht und die Musik zählt mit zu den besten, die ich in 'nem Spiel je gehört hab (hat sogar 'n Award erhalten) und viele Dialoge sind gesprochen. 

Also wenn du oben bei deiner Auswahl bleiben willst, dann würde ich dir auf jeden Fall empfehlen, mal Age of Conan anzuschauen.


----------



## Hosenschisser (5. Dezember 2013)

SWTOR hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Spiele es immer noch sporadisch. Damit wirste sicher nichts falsch machen.


----------



## Shye-Demmera (5. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab sie alle getestet und schlussendlich bin ich wieder bei WoW gelandet. 
Was sagt dir das?   


In Prinzip haben sie alle gute Features aber keines davon ist halt ein WoW
2.0...obwohl das von eingen bei Rift ja behauptet wird. Wobei Rift wohl WoW am
ähnlichsten ist.

Star Wars und Tera bekam ich leider technische Probleme auf einmal weswegen diese
Spiele bei mir nicht mehr laufen. Star Wars gefiel mir auch nicht wirklich, weil 
Atmosphäre fehlt da. Tera ist klasse, das Kampfsystem macht da viel Laune.

Age of Conan war so durchschnitt..das Setting ganz nett, aber als Free 2 Play Variante
nicht empfehlenswert, weil im späteren Verlauf musst dir viel für Realgeld freikaufen, dasselbe
gilt im übrigen auch für Star Wars.

Ich hab wirklich soviele andere MMOs getestet, weil mir WoW vorallen zu Anfang MoP tierisch 
nervte. Ich hab Aion , HdRO, DaoC...sogar reine Free 2 Play MMOs wie Allods Online , Forsaken World
etc. angeschaut...aber nach mehreren Monaten musste ich frustriert feststellen, nichts ist wie WoW.
Also erspar dir den Frust den ich hatte und zock es einfach weiter


----------



## zoizz (5. Dezember 2013)

Rift.
Du findest als WoWler sofort ins Spiel.
Es ist viel nachgeahmt, vieles besser gemacht und als Stammspieler bekommst viele kleine Geschenke, dafür dass du spielst (und bezahlst).

Es ist f2p, man kann aber auch monatlich bezahlen. 
Absolute Empfehlung.


----------



## G3n3T1c (5. Dezember 2013)

Tera könnte ich dir empfehlen,macht sehr viel Laune und spaß (Kampfsystem)
was ich bemängle ist das PvP in den Bg's,da noch ausnutzbare Fehler vorhanden sind die einem gewisse Vorteile schaffen und den Gearstand spürst du dort sehr viel deutlicher als in wow .
Was das Twinken betrifft.....kann das schwer verallgemeinern,dafür gibts zwar ep tränke im ITEM-shop zu erwerben,Effekt gilt aber nur für bezwungene Monster und diese ist für mich persönlich zu vernachlässigen (100%)
Was die Preise betrifft.....ob diese teuer sind ist bei jedem anders,ich kenne da zumindest viel teurere Publisher/hersteller und da ist Gameforge zumindest noch ganz ok.
Verbesserungen auf dein Gear kannst du auch machen,die mit dem selben Item slot und selben Rang (z.b T5 und T5) verbessern kannst.
Community,ganz Ok,je nach Uhrzeit/Server unterschiedlich - wie immer,bin nur mit GIldenmitgliedern unterwegs.

Dragons Prophet kann ich zu nichts wirklich erwähnen,angespielt und Angebote gesehen wo spez. Drachen Begleiter verkauft werden(nicht näher informiert) und keine Lust mehr dann gehabt.
müsstest dir selbst nen Bild machen.


Aion....ich find die Menge an Itemvielfalt interessant,aber mit paar Außnahmen was nicht gerade zur Spielatmosphäre beiträgt.
PvP ganz ok,Support klassen wie z.b der Kantor vorhanden,in WoW ist das Wort Support eher Fremd 
Berufe skillen find ich dort besser,zumindest im Vergleich zu Warcraft wo das SKillen mir eher persönlich garnicht gefällt und eher mehr mich bei meiner Faulheit unterstützt.


HdRO,kann nichts zu sagen
AoC,auch nichts zu erwähnen

Swtor angespielt,aber Deinstalliert wegen der Free2play Nachteile.Kein Interesse daran gehabt für zu Zahlen.


Könnte dir ansonsten Skyrim empfehlen,ist zwar kein MMORPG,macht aber sehr viel Spaß beim Entdecken und vorankommen.


----------



## Tikume (5. Dezember 2013)

Wenn Du eine schöne Welt erkunden willst, wäre ev. auch Guild Wars 2 für dich. Die Welt ist wirklich großartig gemacht.
Spiel muss man zwar kaufen, dafür bekommst Du den Item-Shop nicht aufs Auge gehauen.

Außerdem gibt es nichts besseres als Asuras.


----------



## Micro_Cuts (5. Dezember 2013)

Wenn du eine große Welt zum erkunden suchst dann solltest du die Finger von SWTOR lassen.

Ich denke für einen WOW Spieler der ein ähnliches MMO sucht ist Rift eine gute Alternative.


----------



## Nerc80 (5. Dezember 2013)

ich kann dir aoc empfehlen spiele es schon eine weile und es gefällt mir immer noch sehr gut , und was die kosten angeht da kann ich Shye-Demmera nicht zustimmen man muß als f2p bis zum max level keinen einzigen cent bezahlen nur wenn man will , um den endcontent zu spielen lohnt sich ein abo auf jeden fall . Ein kleiner tip noch schau dir das spiel bis ca. level 30 an und wenn es dir zusagt kauft dir das addon Rise of the godslayer und fang von vorne denn bei den addon ist ein moanat spielzeit dabei als Premium aber nur für neukunden


----------



## Egooz (5. Dezember 2013)

In Lotro findest du eine riesige Welt, gute Stories, Features und Atmosphäre vor. In dem Spiel kannst du als Neueinsteiger ewig viel Zeit versenken. Ein wenig Grind-Freude sollte als reiner F2P Spieler vorhanden sein.

Guild Wars 2 sollte man sich einfach mal anschauen. Da kann man eigentlich nicht viel verkehrt machen, wenn es doch mal etwas anders als WoW sein darf. SWTOR hat sich gemacht, es ist aber keine riesige offene Welt vorhanden. Wenn dich viele Ladescreens abschrecken bzw. sich das durch einen älteren PC nochmal in die Länge zieht, kann das nerven. Ansonsten ist es cool. Das F2P System in SWTOR ist leider etwas unfair im Gegensatz zum Rest. Bezüglich Rift springt der Funke bei vielen einfach nicht so richtig über. Es bietet echt viel und hat ein sehr faires F2P System.

An sich solltest du die Spiele einfach mal antesten, was bis auf GW2 ja problemlos möglich ist. Dann hast du schonmal mindestens 1 Monat überbrückt. Und wenn es eine WoW Kopie in Reinform sein soll: schau dir verschiedene WoW PServer Projekte an. Da sind manchmal echte Perlen dabei. Da hättest du dein gewohntes WoW mit neuem Inhalt.


----------



## Fusie (6. Dezember 2013)

Würde in der Reihenfolge Rift, HdRo und dann GW2 vorgehen.

Bei Rift und HdRo musst du nicht viel investieren und kannst direkt los spielen um zu sehen ob dir davon etwas zusagt.
GW2 musst du wohl erst kaufen, hast es dann aber natürlich auch und kannst das so lange spielen wie du willst.


----------



## callahan123 (6. Dezember 2013)

Es ist sehr gut möglich, dass dir jedes der genannten Spiele gefällt, oder nur ein paar, oder nur eins, oder keins. 

Es hat einen Grund, warum die Spiele alle Erwähnung in Foren wie diesem finden: sie werden gespielt und gemocht. Und das hat auch seine Gründe.

Was für dich das beste wäre? Kann dir absolut niemand sagen. 
Dafür gibt es Testaccounts, bietet eigentlich jeder zum Reinschnuppern an - oder es ist gleich F2P, dabei solltest du dann nur darauf achten, dass du das Spiel nicht ausschließlich von diesem Bezahlmodell abhängig machst. 
SW:ToR z. B. ist als F2P in meinen Augen nicht gut, als ABO-Modell jedoch eine mehr als gute Alternative, auf der anderen Seite aber natürlich nicht jedermanns Sache. 


Ich kann dir also nicht sagen, welches Spiel du antesten solltest, ich kann dir aber Tipps geben, wie du es angehen könntest.

*1. Vergleiche nicht zu viel!
*Jedes Spiel bietet mehr oder weniger eigene Features, obwohl das Grundgerüst oft gleich ist. So beginnen viele Spiele nach der Charerstellung damit, dass du dich auf einer Wiese befindest und in Sichtweite ein NPC mit einem Ausrufezeichen o. ä. über dem Kopf steht. Das ist also der Standard. 
Jedoch ist die Animation deines Chars anders, er läuft nicht so wie du es gewohnt bist, die Grafik ist auf der einen Seite ggf. technisch besser, jedoch vom Stil her irgendwo nicht "richtig". Menüs sind anfangs ein wenig fremd, ungewohnt und wohl auch unübersichtlich. Der Kampfablauf fühlt sich einen Tick anders an...

Lass dich von diesen Dingen nicht ablenken. Die Stärken eines MMORPGs wirst du ganz sicher nicht in den ersten 5 Leveln bzw. in den ersten 2 Stunden in Gänze erkennen.



*2. Warum nicht etwas anderes?
*WoW, RoM, Everquest, Rift, GW2, Aion, Tera, HdR, AoC... - diese Spiele folgen alle einem ähnlichen Setting: Mittelalter-Fantasy, manchmal mit Steampunk, mal mit mehr Asia-Stil oder ähnlichen Elementen garniert, aber eben immer in Richtung Elfen, Orks und dergleichen. Es gibt MMOs, die das Themepark-Grundgerüst haben, jedoch einfach mal etwas anderes auf den Bildschirm zaubern, wie z. B. das von dir genannte SW:ToR (nicht f2p versuchen!!) oder meine Empfehlung The Secret World (Gegenwart, Silent Hill/Resident-Evil Look, sehr gute Quests). Letzteres ist von den genannten Spielen wohl am weitesten von WoW entfernt, bietet aber genau deswegen auch die beste Abwechslung.



*3. Du würdest WoW nicht spielen!
*Angenommen, du hättest seit 7 Jahren nicht WoW sondern ein anderes MMO gespielt und überlegst nun, dir mal Azeroth anzuschauen. Ich bin kein Medium, aber ziemlich sicher, dass du nach ein paar Leveln das Ding von der Festplatte hauen würdest. Nicht falsch verstehen, ich mag WoW, ich denke nur, dass du nicht sofort den speziellen Charme erkennen würdest, der für dich ganz normal ist. Es wäre genauso fremd wie für dich aktuell alle anderen MMOs.



Ansonsten passt die von Fusie vorgeschlagene Reihenfolge für die von dir gewünschten Punkte m. E. am besten.


----------



## Jordin (6. Dezember 2013)

Rift!
is free2play - wenn's nicht gefällt, hat man nix verloren.

http://www.riftgame.com/de/


----------



## Eyora (6. Dezember 2013)

Ihr könnt doch niemandem GW2 empfehlen der ein Spiel haben möchte, das WoW ähnelt.

Aus deiner Liste würde ich HDRO und Rift favorisieren, wobei HDRO meiner Ansicht nach das bessere Spiel aufgrund der besseren Geschichte und Welt ist, aber das ist Ansichtssache.


----------



## Progamer13332 (6. Dezember 2013)

ich würde empfehlen, erstmal zu warten, bis teso oder wildstar da ist...ich würde jetzt nicht mehr mit son einer alten kamelle anfangen, die am ende auch nix anderes bietet, als man in wow schon gesehen hat


----------



## Derulu (6. Dezember 2013)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> ich würde jetzt nicht mehr mit son einer alten kamelle anfangen, *die am ende auch nix anderes bietet, als man in wow schon gesehen hat*



Das ist aber doch genau seine Anforderung


----------



## Fusie (6. Dezember 2013)

Nun, man könnte dann gar kein laufendes Spiel mehr spielen, denn es werden immer irgendwelche neuen Spiele irgendwann heraus kommen. Nur eines dürfte sich nie ändern, es wird wohl niemals das absolut perfekte Spiel für jeden heraus kommen.

Also, lebe jetzt, spiele jetzt. 

Such dir einfach eines der F2P Titel heraus, oder schau welche Spiele eine Trial im Angebot haben und schau einfach rein, du verlierst an sich nichts, und wer weiß, vielleicht hast du sowas wie *_hust_* *Spaß* *_hust_* am Ende. 

Edit: Für Wildstar läuft ja an diesem WE ein Stresstest, also schauen ob man da nicht vielleicht rein kommt um zu sehen wie das Spiel ist bzw. wird...


----------



## Tikume (6. Dezember 2013)

Eyora schrieb:


> Ihr könnt doch niemandem GW2 empfehlen der ein Spiel haben möchte, das WoW ähnelt.



Er hat ja mehr als nur dieses Kriterium genannt. Und wenn man es so will ähneln sich alle MMO's


----------



## Eyora (6. Dezember 2013)

Tikume schrieb:


> Er hat ja mehr als nur dieses Kriterium genannt. Und wenn man es so will ähneln sich alle MMO's






> Eine schöne große Welt zu erkunden, mit einem Schönen End Content, viele Epische Rüstungen und und und eben wie WoW.





> Eine schöne große Welt zu erkunden


, trifft auf GW2 zu.


> mit einem Schönen End Content


, gibt es in GW2 nicht, das ist eines der großen tollen Features von GW2, das es kein Endgame hat.


> viele Epische Rüstungen


, gibt es in GW2 nicht, da keine Itemspirale existiert.


> und und und eben wie WoW


, GW2 ist vieles aber sicherlich nicht wie WoW.


----------



## zoizz (6. Dezember 2013)

Eyora schrieb:


> , trifft auf GW2 zu.
> , gibt es in GW2 nicht, das ist eines der großen tollen Features von GW2, das es kein Endgame hat.
> , gibt es in GW2 nicht, da keine Itemspirale existiert.
> , GW2 ist vieles aber sicherlich nicht besser wie WoW.



fixed


----------



## Derulu (6. Dezember 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Eyora schrieb:
> 
> 
> > , trifft auf GW2 zu.
> ...



fixed again 

Und die Frage hintendran:
Musste das sein? "Besser" und "schlechter" ist nämlich immer relativ und selbst dann aus den Augen des jeweiligen Betrachters unterschiedlich - ganz anders als "sicher nicht wie"


----------



## Tikume (6. Dezember 2013)

So schaut es aus, der GW2 Endcontent hält mich seit über einem Jahr. Gleichzeitig ist mir klar, dass das nicht automatisch für alle gelten muss.
Gerade bei MMO's reicht es meistens nicht die Features zusammenzuzählen.

Star Wars Galaxies war z.B. zu Release ein unbalancter contentfreier Bughaufen und es war genial für mich und viele andere. Wow habe ich zu Release bei Level 40 die Lust verloren, andere spielen es seitdem mit Begeisterung durchgehend und es sei ihnen gegönnt.

Ich weiss nicht ob es überhaupt Sinn macht ein MMO als Lückenfüller zu holen. SWToR und Rift haben auf jeden Fall den Vorteil dass man einsteigen kann ohne erstmal einen Cent auf den Tisch zu legen.


----------



## Egooz (6. Dezember 2013)

Ach es ist eh immer lustig, wenn jemand meint Endcontent ist per Definition das was WoW anbietet. 





Progamer13332 schrieb:


> ich würde empfehlen, erstmal zu warten, bis teso oder wildstar da ist...ich würde jetzt nicht mehr mit son einer alten kamelle anfangen, die am ende auch nix anderes bietet, als man in wow schon gesehen hat



Die alten MMOGs halten sich nicht ohne Grund oft besser, als die 2-3 Monats-Hypes. Und das was man in WoW spielen kann, dürfte für viele Spieler älterer MMOGs eher ein alter Hut sein.  

Man könnte hier auch noch Everquest 2 nennen. Umfangreicher gehts bald nicht mehr.


----------



## Tidra-on (7. Dezember 2013)

@all ich sag nur meine subjektive meinung also bitte nicht gleich draufschlagen^^
PS: Alles mal austesten halte ich dann doch angesichts der riesigen Datenmengen die damit einhergehen, halte ich da eher für suboptimal.

@TE
- deinen anforderungen nach dürfte rift wohl am ehesten was für dich sein. Mir persönlich hats zwar gefallen, konnte mich jedoch nicht lange begeistern trotz netter gimmicks wie versteckte schätze etc.
- HdRo wäre da auch noch, hier wirkt sich aber das immer noch zähe kampfsystem und der zunehmende grind faktor vor allem als f2p allerdings dauerhaft negativ aus. Zudem mir ab lev 35 die questerei nur noch nervig auffiel, da sie immer mehr zu töte x geschichten wurde. an sich schade denn in den startgebieten waren die quests da deutlich kurzweiliger. dafür gibts aber ein wie ich finde immer noch tolles craftingsystem ...aber da scheiden sich die geister.
- gw2 kann ich persönlich nur abraten. trotz toller optik und riesiger welt...ich kann nicht mal sagen worans liegt, aber ich werd irwie nicht damit warm...wahrscheinlich jedoch, weil areanet dann doch zuviel entfernt hat, was für mich den ersten teil so toll machte das ich ihn heute noch zocke
- swotor hat mich übelst enttäuscht...fühlt sich mehr wie ein solo rpg an...alleine die engen schlauchartigen bereiche...zudem das wohl unfairste f2p modell aufm markt...
- aion konnte mich persönlich überhaupt nicht begeistern, fand ich noch schlechter als swotor


Die ganzen allodds, rom etc. games würd ich gar nicht erst probieren, die meisten sind bereits nach wenigen leveln wegem stumpfen grind von meiner fp geflogen.

wenns mal was ganz anderes sein soll, teste zb mal eve online. das ist allerdings nicht nur des settings wegen weit von deinen anforderungen entfernt.


----------



## Vanitra (8. Dezember 2013)

Neben WoW hab ich nur Anachy Online genauso lang gespielt < 5 Jahre. Die restliche MMO Zeit füllte ich mit SWTOR, STO, GW2, RIFT, Runes of Magic, Cabal, Perfect World, Lost Chaos, DDO und vielen weiteren. Ich hab mir sehr viele MMO angeschaut.

AAA Games (wo viel Geld reingesteckt wurde)

World of Warcraft, Star Wars the Old Republic, Guild Wars 2, RIFT, Anarchy Online sind eine Klasse für sich. Man merkt sofort das da versucht wird ein ausgefeiltes Produkt abzuliefern. Das eine oder andere Game davon versucht manche Sachen anders zu machen bzw. spielt auch in einem ganz anderen Universum. Aber am Ende sind sie fast gleich im Endcontent. Hochleveln, Rüstung farmen um in die Raids zu kommen und täglich Dailies rennen. Bei manchen geht das schneller (RIFT Level 50) und bei manchen dauert das länger (Anarchy Online Level 220) Aber Spaß macht das in dem ein oder anderen Game auf unterschiedliche Weise. In Anarchy Online sind zB. einige Dungeons levelbeschränkt. D.h. sobald man das Maximallevel für diesen Dungeon erreicht hat kommt man nicht mehr rein. Dank abschaltbarer XP kann man sich also da einen Twink züchten, auf dem Maxlevel des Dungeons festnageln und ihn maximal ausstatten. Da in diesem Spiel die meisten Items nicht levelbeschränkt sondern attributsbeschränkt sind, eröffnen sich ganz neue Möglichkeiten um den Char zu maxen. Sehr spannend finde ich.  In Guild Wars 2 wiederum sind die Gebiete levelbeschränkt, d.h. sobald man das entsprechende Gebiet betritt als hochstufiger Char, wird man quasi auf diesen Level +1 runtergerechnet. Diese automatische Levelanpassung der Charaktere sorgt dafür das die Gebiete spannend und immer herausfordernd bleiben und vorallem das man die low Worldbosse nicht solo legen kann. Auch ist in Guild Wars 2 die Farbskala anders. Grün ist da zB. besser als Blau. Das liegt daran das die Seltenheitsfarben sich am Regenbogen orientieren und nicht an dem gebräuchlichen Muster der anderen Spiele. Anarchy Online hat zB. derzeit gar keine Farben für Items. Die sind alle weiß. Aber vielleicht ändert sich das mit der neuen Engine die irgendwann kommen wird oder nicht. :>

Die nächsten Games die man aufzählen kann sind

Star Trek Online, Runes of Magic, Dungeons and Dragons Online, Aion. Auch hier wurde Geld in die Hand genommen um das Spiel zu stärken. Allerdings ist es vorallem das Geld der Spieler, denn dankt Itemshop werden diese kräftig geschröpft. Was wohl eher was für die Asiaten ist als für mich als Europäer. Insgesamt haben mich diese Spiele (auch wenn ich zB ein großer Star Trek Fan bin) nicht sonderlich lang gefesselt. Vorallem in Runes of Magic ist es höchst langweilig die Berufe zu leveln. Pro Fähigkeitspunkt braucht man da nämlich immer mehr und immer mehr Materialien, was die Farmerei ins unermessliche treibt. Auf dauer nervend. Im Gegenzug dazu kann man aber seelengebunde Items durch ein Item aus dem Shop entbinden und dann quasi weiterverkaufen. Die Idee dahinter fand ich zB. wieder ganz gut.

Am Ende kann man noch die ganzen F2P Asia Grinder nennen (ich bezeichne sie mal so)

Cabal, Perfect World, Lost Chaos und wie sie alle heißen sind im Grund ziemlich ähnlich. Alle besitzen einen Itemshop und wenn man was erreichen will ist man eigentlich immer darauf angewiesen diesen Shop auch zu nutzen. Um sich die Zeit zu vertrieben und mal einen Char hochzuleveln dafür sind die Gammes allerdings gut geeignet.


----------



## kydn (2. Januar 2014)

Mir ging es ähnlich, und ich habe mir mal Neverwinter angeschaut und muss sagen, es ist ein wenig wie wow classic. In vielen Facetten simpler gehalten als WoW oder RIFT, aber dafür um so spannender, weil viele Dinge nicht so einfach sind, wie im "modernen" WoW.
Das Gameplay gefällt mir besser, man muss sich entsprechend seiner Rolle auch zu den Gegnern positionieren, um zu tanken oder dmg zu machen, 3rd-Person, aber man ziehlt mit einem "Fadenkreuz".
Die Ausrüstung bietet etwas mehr zum Experimentieren, es gibt z.b. lifeleech oder life regeneration.
Es sind so Kleinigkeiten, die es irgendwie spielenswert machen, z.b. als Hunter Ranger ist man range und melee gleichzeitig, wechselt jeweils in die entsprechende Haltung und zurück, ganz dynamisch. Man muss z.b. für split shot den Bogen spannen, kann allerdings selbst bestimmen, wann man loslässt, um entweder mehr dmg zu machen oder mehr Mobs zu treffen.
Jeder kann mit Begleiter spielen, macht dann den Solo/Level-Kontent einfacher, man kann aber viele verschieden Begleiter je nach Situation durchwechseln. Die Rotation der Skills ist etwas einfacher, da man nicht alle Skills jeweils zur Verfügung hat.

Der Pay-to-Win-Aspekt hält sich meiner Meinung nach in Grenzen, hätte mir das schlimmer vorgestellt, ich habe bislang noch nichts gezahlt, kommt aber vieleicht noch. ^^

Frohes Neues!


----------



## Klos1 (3. Januar 2014)

atomzwerg123 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich bin WoW spieler seit Classic und habe mir jetzt mal wegen der Großen Pause bis WoD übelegt mal andere mmo's auszuprobieren.
> 
> ...



SWTor und schöne größe Welt kannst du vergessen. Das sind Schlauchlevel pur und zum Erkunden lädt da in meinen Augen garnichts ein. Eher zum herspeien.
Der Endcontent ist allerdings so wie in Wow. Du machst halt Raids und holst dir Rüstungen.

Tera hat auch keine schöne weitläufige Welt, sondern auch Schlauchlevels, die völlig überladen mit Mobs sind. Zum Erkunden lädt da auch wenig ein. Allerdings rockt das Kämpfen in diesem Spiel.
Ich hatte noch nie irgendwo mehr Spass beim Kämpfen, schon bei etwas größeren Mobs in der freien Welt ist da echt was los.

Age of Conen kann ich nur ohne Addon beurteilen. Und da geht die Tendenz leider auch in Richtung Schlauchlevel, welche nicht so sehr zum erkunden einladen.

Rift ist sehr ähnlich zu Wow, aber auch hier lässt die Spielwelt zu wünschen übrig. Sie wirkt nicht sehr lebendig, sondern eher steril. Ist in meinen Augen aber besser, als bei Tera oder Star Wars.

Herr der Ringe lädt zum erkunden ein. Hab es aber nicht sonderlich lang gespielt und kann es daher nicht so wirklich beurteilen. Aber die Spielwelt ist cool.

Am nächsten zu Wow ist von den mir bekannten und hier genannten Spiele in meinen Augen Rift. Wenn du aber ein Spiel, wie Wow suchst, dann ist Wow auch das beste von allen hier.
SWToR punktet mit viel Spass beim leveln, aufgrund der Vertonung und der Geschichte. Rein vom Leveln her hatte ich bisher noch nie so viel Spass, wie bei SWToR. Vor allem als Star Wars - Fan ist es nice.
Wenn man aber mal auf 50/55 ist, dann ist es in jeder Hinsicht schlechter, als Wow. Vor allem eben, wegen der nicht vergleichbaren Spielwelt. Hier ist Wow um Lichtjahre voraus.
Tera sollte man sich mal anschauen, um zu sehen, wie geil ein aktives Kampfsystem sein kann. Ich empfehle hier den Krieger. Das spielt sich rein vom Kämpfen her einfach um Längen cooler, als dieses typische MMO-Kampfsystem.
Der Rest ist aber eher nicht so toll.

Rein von der Spielwelt her und vom Erkunden würde ich eher GW2 empfehlen. Allerdings haben da Rüstungen keinen hohen Stellenwert. Man verbessert sich später fast nur noch optisch.


----------



## Samuhatschi (3. Januar 2014)

gw2
kostenlos und biete vorallem weltmäßig schone Augenblicke beim Landschaftenerkunden.


----------



## Fedaykin (8. Januar 2014)

Und wenn der TE nicht nur das sucht? Leider hat du dir keine Gedanken darüber gemacht was der TE sucht und einfach nur ein Schlagwort in den Raum geworfen, schade


----------



## Bandit 1 (9. Januar 2014)

Shye-Demmera schrieb:


> Ich hab sie alle getestet und schlussendlich bin ich wieder bei WoW gelandet.
> Was sagt dir das?



Jup, keines ist wirklich wie WOW. GW 2 fand ich noch sehr nah dran. Tolle Grafik, sehr viel zu erkunden
und abwechslungsreiche Landschaften. Aber der Endcontent war irgendwie nicht so griffig.
Aber bis zum Endlevel eiine klare Empfehlung (ja, ich weiß stand nicht zur Debatte)

SWtoR ist zu linear, leblos und am Ende wenig fordernd. Mit Freunden macht es Spaß, alleine ist es 
aber völlig unmotivierend. Das die Welten immer mit "Mauern" versehen sind, ist ärgerlich.

HdRo war eine lange Zeit für und ein tolles Spiel. Vor allem das man halt einen echten Wiedererkennungs-
wert hatte, war toll. Wer das erste mal nach Bruchtal reinreitet und nicht beeindruckt ist, dem kann man
nicht mehr helfen. Leider ist die Grafik heute nicht mehr auf dem neuesten Stand und da man um einen
gewissen "Realismus" bemüht ist, wird es halt nicht so schön. Heute !

Conan habe ich nach einer Woche in die Tonne getreten, da hat mir mal so gar nichts gefallen.   
(Und ich habe alle Bücher in den 80ern gelesen)
Vielleicht lag es auch daran. Es soll sich ja stark gebessert haben.

Aber ich will nochmals auf GW2 kommen. Ich würde einen Blick riskieren. Bis zur nächsten Erweiterung 
kann man nix falsch machen.

Aber wenn man den Char so pflegen will wie in WOW und er einem ähnlich wichtig wird, dann empfehle 
ich einfach eine Pause von allem was mit MMO zu tun hat.


----------



## Nexarius (11. Januar 2014)

SW:TOR ist definitiv kein Spiel für Entdecker. Die Spielwelt ist einfach schlecht designed.

Herr der Ringe Online kann ich empfehlen, tolle, offene Spielwelt. Rift auch.

Vanguard könnte ich auch empfehlen, ich würde mich so gerne aufraffen, dass zu spielen, weil es einfach toll ist, unverbraucht, DA kann man noch richtig viel entdecken, eben weil das Spiel so gut wie tot ist.


----------



## Tiyanah (11. Januar 2014)

also ich würde dir auch zu rift raten.hab es aus spaß mal ausprobiert und mir gefällt es richtig gut ^^


----------



## Ahramanyu (11. Januar 2014)

Habe mir nach WoW nur SW:ToR ernsthaft angeschaut. Level-Phase war schön und gut, der PvE-Content ist eine Pein. Kaum Bosse, und diese werden dann auch noch im nächsten "Contentpatch" auf einer höheren Schwierigkeitsstufe recyclet. Blizzard hat auch einiges an alten Content wiedergebracht, aber Bioware schießt hier wirklich den Vogel ab. Nie wieder.


----------



## Jordin (11. Januar 2014)

Bandit schrieb:


> Aber wenn man den Char so pflegen will wie in WOW und er einem ähnlich wichtig wird, dann empfehle
> ich einfach eine Pause von allem was mit MMO zu tun hat.



Was bleibt denn da noch? 

Ich meine jetzt Spieletechnisch. 
(Und wehe, es kommt jetzt einer mit Buch lesen, in der Natur spazieren gehen oder Wohnung aufräumen ^^)

Von MMO runterstufen auf Offline- oder Singleplayer-Games, kann das funktionieren?


----------



## Nexarius (11. Januar 2014)

Wer kein Problem mit einem englischen Spiel hat, eine RIESIGE Spielwelt will, viele Rassen & Klassen... spielt *Vanguard.* Das Spiel hat es verdient.


----------



## Trashmen (11. Januar 2014)

Ich fand SWTOR schon gut,aber eine richtige alternative für WoW ist es nicht find ich.Genau so wie Rift,aber das liegt wohl am Geschmack.Vertreib meinen 5. Wow Abstinenzmonat erfolgreich mit meiner Konsole (xboxone).


----------



## Fusie (12. Januar 2014)

Oder man nimmt sich mal etwas gänzlich anderes vor, da gäbe es noch das zwar angestaubte - aber noch immer von der Tiefe und Möglichkeiten kaum erreichte - "Anarchy Online", die "Basis" Version ist F2P und damit ist man schon eine weile zu gange.
Oder aus dem selben Stall, "The Secret World", sicherlich auch nicht jedermans Sache und auch da muss man sich erstmal rein finden.

Rift, wenn du bisher noch nicht rein geschaut hast, im Moment gibt es die Rift Ultimate Edition für 9,40 € auf Amazon, hat neben einigen netten Boni auch einen "30 Tage Stammspieler Pass" mit drin, und das dürfte für den Anfang schon reichen um dir einen guten Einblick zu gewähren.
Abo/Stammspieler Pass braucht man später an sich auch nicht wirklich, die Boni sind nett aber nicht zwingend notwendig, und das gilt auch für die 4 Sturmlegion Seelen, denn die Sturmlegion Gebiete kann man auch ohne diese bespielen.

SWtoR auch mal wieder rein geschaut, aber da fehlt irgendwo eine gesunde Mitte zwischen Abo und F2P... und die Art und Weise wie man an allen Ecken und Kanten die Shop- bzw. Abo-karte vor den Latz geknallt bekommt, also das trägt nicht wirklich dazu bei wieder ins Spiel einzusteigen bzw. ein Abo auch abzuschließen - da nehme ich eher das Angebot von HdRo mit, Jahresabo für ca. 90€.


----------



## kallesch61 (23. Januar 2014)

SWTOR macht trotz des Ingame-shops Spass


----------



## Loony555 (24. Januar 2014)

Mangels Zeit sehe ich es momentan nicht mehr ein, meine 13 Euro monatlich fÃ¼r WoW zu blechen.

Ich spiele seit circa zwei Wochen Guild Wars 2 und finde es wirklich toll.
Es kommt meinen Arbeits- und "Familienzeiten" einfach sehr entgegen.
Ich war auch schon groÃ?er Fan des ersten Teils.

Das Spiel ist inzwischen (bei Amazon) fÃ¼r 22 Euro als Heroic Edition zu haben. 
Da kann man auch nicht allzuviel falsch machen.

PS: Ich kanns ja mal bei dieser Gelegenheit erwÃ¤hnen: ich suche auch eine nette (und vor allem zwanglose!) Gilde, gern auch Ã?18 (ich bin 35), weil sich auch das tollste MMO auf Dauer etwas einsam anfÃ¼hlt. 
Ich spiele als meinen ersten GW2-Char eine Elementarmagierin auf Flussufer-DE.


----------



## Veshrae (24. Januar 2014)

Finde, dass man GW2 nicht als Ersatz bzw. als Alternative zu WoW ansehen kann.
Warum?
GW2 bietet zwar eine hübsche Grafik, eine solide Handlung für die eigene Geschichte, aber sonst. Naja.
Das Ganze ist nur meine Sichtweise, aber mal im Detail:
- WoW bietet eine Charaktertiefe, die ich bisher nur in RIFT sah, jedoch war diese in RIFT viel zu tief, es gab zu viele Möglichkeiten.
- Vergleicht man das Endgame (Progressraider zu Fraktalmeister), so sind zwar beide nett, WoW überwiegt aber einfach durch den Aspekt der Komplexität.
- Pet Battle vs. Jumping Puzzles -> gebe den Punkt an GW2 ab.
- Mounts > all

So long :S


----------



## Raijka (25. Januar 2014)

Hi auch ich mache gerade mal eine WoW Pause auÃ?er an den Raidtagen  Ich wollte mal weg vom Klassischen WoW Stil und ein Freund hat mich zu TSW Ã¼berredet diese Abwechslung gefÃ¤llt mir ganz gut hÃ¤tte ich nicht gedacht. NatÃ¼rlich komme ich zurÃ¼ck wenn das neue Add on da ist was ja noch dauern kann.

Mein Char in den Strassen von London


----------



## Egooz (25. Januar 2014)

[quote name='Veshrae' date='24 January 2014 - 11:38' timestamp='1390559901' post='3400164']
Finde, dass man GW2 nicht als Ersatz bzw. als Alternative zu WoW ansehen kann. [/quote]
Die Suche nach einem Ersatz bringt die meisten Spieler ja eben zu der Enttäuschung, dass Spiel X nicht so toll ist wie ihr geliebtes WoW.
Guild Wars 2 ist für viele viele Spieler ein tolles MMOG, mit seinen Fehlern und Schwächen. Aber auch mit den positiven Eigenschaften. 



[quote name='Veshrae' date='24 January 2014 - 11:38' timestamp='1390559901' post='3400164']

- WoW bietet eine Charaktertiefe, die ich bisher nur in RIFT sah, jedoch war diese in RIFT viel zu tief, es gab zu viele Möglichkeiten.
- Vergleicht man das Endgame (Progressraider zu Fraktalmeister), so sind zwar beide nett, WoW überwiegt aber einfach durch den Aspekt der Komplexität.
- Pet Battle vs. Jumping Puzzles -> gebe den Punkt an GW2 ab.
- Mounts > all
[/quote]
Auf dem heutigen Stand bietet WoW doch eben so gut keine Charaktertiefe mehr. Skillbäume sind weg, mehr und mehr Stats werden entfernt oder entwertet. Mit WoD nimmt das ja noch mal zu. Charaktertiefe als Argument: grundsätzlich ja, GW1 war da für mich persönlich besser als GW2. Aber WoW punktet dort auch nicht (mehr).
Und Rift ist in dem Punkt nicht zu "tief". Die meisten dürften so viel Entscheidungsfreiheit bloß nicht mehr gewohnt sein, da man mehr als 10 Minuten braucht, um einen Charakter durchzuplanen. Es sei denn, man nimmt ein C&P Build aus dem Forum.

Über Pet Battle wäre ich persönlich froh, das ist für mich in WoW eigentlich das einzig positive Feature der letzten Jahre. Polymock in GW1 war einfach geil, eine Arena an sich existiert auch in GW2. Jumping Puzzles sind nicht mein Ding...ich spiele aber auch Charr und Norn. Mag daran liegen. 

Mounts...joah. Wären nett, aber auch nicht mehr. Ich vermisse sie nicht und die sind in WoW ja eher sowas wie ein Briefmarken-Sammel-Ersatz. Wirklich nutzen tut man die auch selten, durch die Porterei. In Classic WoW und TBC ein Segen, danach nur noch Prestige.

So gehen die Eindrücke und Meinungen auseinander.


----------



## DoktorElmo (26. Januar 2014)

FFXIV ARR

Erinnert mich wirklich oft an Burning Crusade zeiten, hat schönen PVE Content, eine wirklich wunderschöne Welt und ist ein komplett klassisches MMO.

Allerdings sind die ersten 15 Levels wirklich zäh


----------



## Tikume (26. Januar 2014)

Veshrae schrieb:


> Finde, dass man GW2 nicht als Ersatz bzw. als Alternative zu WoW ansehen kann.
> Warum?
> GW2 bietet zwar eine hübsche Grafik, eine solide Handlung für die eigene Geschichte, aber sonst. Naja.
> Das Ganze ist nur meine Sichtweise, aber mal im Detail:
> ...



Jeder sieht es anders, deine Meinung also in allen Ehren.
Für mich persönlich punktet GW2 halt im WvW. Das ist ein Feature das nunmal kein MMO seit Daoc hinbekommen hat. Wow ist damit baden gegangen, Warhammer ist damit baden gegangen, SWToR ... da fehlt mir gerade eine passende Umschreibung für deren Versuch mit Illum.
Wenn man in einem MMO natürlich viel wert aufs Raiden und die Jagd nach immer besseren Items legt, dann ist GW2 natürlich nichts.
Mir ist jetzt nicht klar was Du mit Charaktertiefe meinst.

Ist im Prinzip aber auch egal. Bei MMO's bringt es eigentlich wenig alle Features auf ein Blatt Papier zu schreiben und dann die Punkte abzuhaken. Entweder man mag eins oder eben nicht.
Star Wars Galaxies war z.B. damals ein unfertiger, unbalancter Bug Haufen ohne Content und es war für viele einfach super. Und letztendlich zählt eben einfach nur der Spaß, egal welches MMO man nun toll findet.


----------

